# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Jeuk in hiel

## bregje

Ik heb heel veel last van ontzettend erge jeuk in mijn hakken.
Het begint met kleine speldenprikjes, en al snel wordt de jeuk erger en erger. Het is alsof er iets *in* mijn hakken zit, het voelt alsof er "beestjes" in zitten. 
Normaal krabben helpt niet, ik pak een keiharde borstel of schuur over een mat. Ik heb er dagelijks last van. Overdag heb ik nog wat afleiding, maar als ik in bed lig word ik er stapelgek van.
Heeft iemand dezelfde klachten, of weet iemand een oplossing voor dit probleem?

----------


## Oki07

Ik heb wel eens jeuk aan mijn hakken, maar zo erg als jij beschrijft niet. Is de huid erg droog of veel eelt; misschien regelmatig insmeren? Ik heb crème op mijn nachtkastje staan en smeer elke avond mijn voeten in voor het slapen gaan. Zo vergeet ik het niet.

----------


## bregje

Ik neem elke week een voetenbadje, verwijderd zorgvuldig eelt en smeer mijn voeten dagelijks in met voetencreme.
De huid is niet droog en ziet er normaal uit.

Groetjes, Elly

----------


## Agnes574

Kunnen (onschuldige) zenuwprikkeltjes zijn ... krijg je deze klachten na lang staan,lopen,zitten of liggen?

----------


## Oki07

> Ik neem elke week een voetenbadje, verwijderd zorgvuldig eelt en smeer mijn voeten dagelijks in met voetencreme.
> De huid is niet droog en ziet er normaal uit.
> 
> Groetjes, Elly


Ik dacht wie weet zijn je voeten droog en jeuken ze daarom, maar dat is het duidelijk niet!  :Wink:

----------


## bregje

Ik kan niet zeggen dat ik er last van heb na lang staan of zo.
Maar overdag heb je afleiding (en kun je je schoenen niet uittrekken). En 's avonds heb ik mijn schoenen uit. Ik probeer het krabben zo lang mogelijk uit te stellen. Maar als ik begin met krabben, dan is het einde zoek....

----------


## Agnes574

Vraag 's om een onderzoek (zenuwen,spierwerking,etc)? Heb je dit elke dag??
Wat jij beschrijft lijkt wel op geïriteerde zenuwen of zelfs een beknelde zenuw..
Ik zou dat toch 's laten nakijken in het ziekenhuis bij een arts van fysio of orthopedie!

Sterkte en succes ermee!

----------


## Siep

Hoi.
Heb ook al een tijdje last van precies dezelfde klachten die jij beschrijft..met googlen kwam ik op deze site
Je hebt deze vraag al een tijd geleden gepost en ik vraag me af of jij er inmiddels al achter bent waar het vandaan komt en (hopelijk) ook al een oplossing gevonden hebt?
Ik word er onderhand ook echt gek van...

----------


## bregje

Hallo Siep,

Ik heb er helaas nog bijna dagelijks last van.
Ik ben zelfs doorgestuurd naar het ziekenhuis maar er is niets gevonden.
Dus ik wacht nog steeds op de gouden tip .....

----------

